# 2 BR near Clearwater Fl $1400 12/24/16-1/7/17



## tschwa2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Enjoy the White sand beach over the holidays, beautiful beach in a quiet residential neighborhood!

*Camaron Cove Resort, Indian Rocks Beach -near Tampa/Clearwater *
Saturday Check in December 24-January 7, 2017 for $1400

2 Bedroom condo for 6 people with a King Bed in master bedroom, a Queen bed in 2nd bedroom, and a Spacious Living Room with a full Sleeper. The unit has a Full Kitchen, Balcony, and plenty of storage place for a comfortable week or two at the beach. This resort was originally designed as a full time condo so has better sound proofing and storage than most timeshare units.  This is a small resort located in a residential area close to both Tampa and Clearwater and convenient to many attractions in central Florida. This is an ocean view unit (508) on the top floor of a 6 story building. The building is v shaped and this is one of the back units. 

This is a great value for a 2 BR Holiday stay on the gulf. There is a heated pool and hot tub onsite as well a gas grills.  

Let me know if you have any questions. I use a rental agreement and accept paypal.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bump.
14 nights in Florida over the holidays.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## folkjt (Nov 20, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Enjoy the White sand beach over the holidays, beautiful beach in a quiet residential neighborhood!
> 
> *Camaron Cove Resort, Indian Rocks Beach -near Tampa/Clearwater *
> Saturday Check in December 24-January 7, 2017 for $1400
> ...


----------



## folkjt (Nov 20, 2016)

Would you divide this by week? Interested in first week


----------



## Nanaof7 (Dec 1, 2016)

Is the second week still available?


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Sending you a PM


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bump.  Still available.  I am not ready to reduce a single week down to Bargain standards so if you are interested in less than 14 nights send me a note through the conversation feature.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bump= Bump- Bump

Get out of the North East and North Central US and Canada and spend 14 nights in Florida.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 19, 2016)

Last call $1200 for all 14 nights.


----------

